# Stupid question but .....



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Ladies,
This is probably a really stupid question   but on Form 2 which you have to fill out giving the details of your period etc one question asks;

'If you have undergone treatment at the RFC before, do you require a pretreatment visit?' Yes or No

I assume this questions means if you have gone through IVF before and are aware of the way things work then there is no need for a pretreatment visit.  
However, if this is your first time then go for the pretreatment visit?
Thanks for any replies


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Another question.... 
I sent of my acceptance by registered post & it was signed for etc but would you phone up to check your form has been received & you are definitely on the list or am I being to paranoid lol


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi m and m

I just filled my form in today too for FET.  I think they are simply giving you the option for a pre treatment app, even if you have had one before.  I ticked yes on mine (even though my last fet was in june) as it gives me the opportunity to ask any questions I may have and also to remind me of med/ doses etc.

I'd say they have your form ok as you sent it by registered mail, but it may do no harm to give them a wee call just to check.

Hope all goes well for you XX


----------

